# preaching defined



## Scott (Feb 7, 2006)

What is the definition of "preaching?"


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 7, 2006)

If I can quote myself from another thread...

Preaching: the faithful, verbal, authoritative proclamation of God's revelation; as delivered by His authorized (ordained) herald, in His Name, without alteration or emmendation; boldly (fearlessly), with tears, teaching, reprooving, correcting, and training in righteousness; so that the Word accomplishes all for which He has sent it forth.


----------



## SharpeningIron (Feb 7, 2006)

Stuart Olyott, in his book, Preaching Pure and Simple (Bryntirion Press, 2005) offers a whole chapter on the subject "What is preaching?"


He examines the NT words translated preaching and summarizes:

Preaching, _all_ preaching, is four thing:

1. It is heralding a message given by the King (_kerusso_): this tells us about the _source_ of the message and the _authority_ with which it comes.

2. Is is announcing good news (_euangelizo_): this tells us about the _quality_ of the message and the _spirit_ in which it is given.

3. It is bearing witness to facts (_martureo_): this tells us about the _nature_ of the message and the _basis_ on which it is constructed.

4. It is spelling out the implications of the message (_didasko_): this tells us about the _target_ of the message (the hearer's conscience) and the _measure_ of its success (did it change anyone's life?).


Let me commend this very helpful book to you, Stuart's passion is to encourage good, biblical preaching. The content of the book is based on a series of seminars and workshops he has run in churches throughout Wales. I've profited from both the seminars and the book.


----------



## Dag Fish (Feb 8, 2006)

In my opinion one of the best explainations of preaching is found in Dr. John MacArthur's book 'Rediscovering Expository Preaching' ...


----------



## cupotea (Feb 8, 2006)

> Stuart Olyott, in his book, Preaching Pure and Simple (Bryntirion Press, 2005) offers a whole chapter on the subject "What is preaching?"



I heard him in person last year at the Banner of Truth conference in Grantham, PA. Simply magnificent. I've downloaded a number of his mp3 sermons that are online. I should also get that book of his.

BTW, this year's conference will have speakers like Joel Beeke, Ian Hamilton, Sinclair Ferguson, etc. However, I do wish that someday they'd have John MacArthur.


----------



## Scott (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, guys. That is all helpful. 

Bruce wrote (in part): "Preaching: the faithful, verbal, *authoritative* proclamation of God's revelation; as *delivered by His authorized (ordained) herald*. . ."

I think the bolded parts are key points of what I am thinking through now (other parts are important too). Where did you get the definition?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 8, 2006)

> Where did you get the definition?


I'm sure the basics of it were picked up in seminary. I once had to write a paper defining preaching. Someone on this board asked the question before, and I just opened the mental cupboard and started typing. I also probably heard something similar from Dr. Pipa.


----------



## Scott (Feb 8, 2006)

Its a good definition.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> If I can quote myself from another thread...
> 
> Preaching: the faithful, verbal, authoritative proclamation of God's revelation; as delivered by His authorized (ordained) herald, in His Name, without alteration or emmendation; boldly (fearlessly), with tears, teaching, reprooving, correcting, and training in righteousness; so that the Word accomplishes all for which He has sent it forth.


Yes, I think it is good too. It includes the phrase, "authorized (ordained), in His Name", so it includes by implication his limitation within the confines of the church that ordained him. That is, he is not limited as to authority in the Word, but limited as to his liberty within that Word. 

He ought to have liberty within his office to explore various views, to weigh them, to understand them, and to be able to answer to them, if he is going to be a good teacher and preacher. But the church which ordained him ought also to oversee his office, that he preach only that which is the Word, and not to be influenced, controlled, or overrun by views of men. Preaching is to only the of the Word, and the church/denomination determines those limits: not him by himself; not a by group through consensus among themselves; not by a majority on their own and by their own weight; but by the official declaration of the church that it is doctrinal, that the Bible clearly teaches it.


----------

